# Do you see a doctor regularly?



## charlotta (Aug 20, 2014)

I have blood clots to form in my legs, so I take rat poison - better known as warfarin .  I go to a geriatric doctor and I have a lot of faith in him.
He was the one that found out I had an extra chromesone (sp?) .  It is called Factor 7 something or other.  I am grateful that I am able to exercise 
and do yoga.  I just have to be careful of eating too healthy. That is, I avoid salads at night, but I do eat them for lunch.  Too much vitamin K is what
I have to be careful of.  So doc just adjusts the Warfarin so I can have salads.  So I believe in doctors.  A lot of blood clots hit my lungs when I 
traveled out West.  We didn't know what was happening.  I just told my friend to get me to Atlanta and the doctor was amazed that one didn't go to my heart.  I am very grateful and rejoice that I am still around to enjoy my grandchildren.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2014)

There was a time when a regular visit to the GP meant a visit every two years to get a referral to the eye specialist. I took no medications in those days, not even the contraceptive pill. Bliss.

These days I have to turn up much more often but I am very grateful to have the same doctor taking care of me. He knows my history and my personality and is making intelligent use of all the appropriate diagnostic tools.

Hard luck about having to take the warfarin. It's a real pain but I suppose it's better to take it than to suffer the effects of blood clots. We must be grateful for all the help we receive from our doctors, pharmacists and other health services. I'm even grateful for my dentists because they've done a great job of preserving my choppers.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I am coasting out now and just buy my high blood pressure meds online and avoid all doctors.  I hope that the next one will be the last and just has to pronounce me dead.  Hopefully that won't happen today...


----------



## chic (Aug 24, 2014)

charlotta said:


> I have blood clots to form in my legs, so I take rat poison - better known as warfarin . I go to a geriatric doctor and I have a lot of faith in him.
> He was the one that found out I had an extra chromesone (sp?) . It is called Factor 7 something or other. I am grateful that I am able to exercise
> and do yoga. I just have to be careful of eating too healthy. That is, I avoid salads at night, but I do eat them for lunch. Too much vitamin K is what
> I have to be careful of. So doc just adjusts the Warfarin so I can have salads. So I believe in doctors. A lot of blood clots hit my lungs when I
> traveled out West. We didn't know what was happening. I just told my friend to get me to Atlanta and the doctor was amazed that one didn't go to my heart. I am very grateful and rejoice that I am still around to enjoy my grandchildren.



Great news that you're doing well under a doctor's care. I haven't be to a physician in about 10 years and I hope to continue, but there are always accidents which can happen to anyone. It would be pompous to think an individual could go it alone forever. I wish there were more afforable alternative practioners. Qi Gong masters would fit the bill for me perfectly.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2014)

Only the ones I recognize.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 25, 2014)

charlotta said:


> I have blood clots to form in my legs, so I take rat poison - better known as warfarin .  I go to a geriatric doctor and I have a lot of faith in him.
> He was the one that found out I had an extra chromesone (sp?) .  It is called Factor 7 something or other.  I am grateful that I am able to exercise
> and do yoga.  I just have to be careful of eating too healthy. That is, I avoid salads at night, but I do eat them for lunch.  Too much vitamin K is what
> I have to be careful of.  So doc just adjusts the Warfarin so I can have salads.  So I believe in doctors.  A lot of blood clots hit my lungs when I
> traveled out West.  We didn't know what was happening.  I just told my friend to get me to Atlanta and the doctor was amazed that one didn't go to my heart.  I am very grateful and rejoice that I am still around to enjoy my grandchildren.



There is something far better than rat poison and it is called nattokinase it is from a Japaneses cheese. It dissolves blood clots better than any drug no side effects because it is food.  There has bee many published studies and even webMD which is very biased  has good reports. Talk to your doctor about getting you off the rat poison and give him one of the studies you find so he can learn a thing or two. 
If you google nattokinase you will see many places selling it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 25, 2014)

My wife would hardly ever see a PCP, that is until she became a Diabetic! After that, she has to see him every 6 months on the average. I have to do the same. We are both Diabetics and our meds are thru doctor prescription only. So, we haven't got a choice. Seeing a doctor has never bothered me. Some medical things I just can't handle myself!


----------



## Prairie dog (Aug 25, 2014)

*Nattokinase banned in Canada*



http://www.thisisms.com/forum/chronic-cerebrospinal-venous-insufficiency-ccsvi-f40/topic21050.html

http://naturalhealthfreedomcanada.c...hc-another-great-natural-health-product-gone/


----------



## d0ug (Aug 25, 2014)

Well that goes to show you the power of the drug companies to get nattokinase banned. It has been used for 1000 of years without side effects. The only side effects is if you are using some drugs. It shows you it would compete with the poisons the drug company sells.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2014)

I've always gone (albeit begrudgingly) for my annual checkup.  And last year hip arthritis got so bad I couldn't get around, so I had them replaced.  Wonderful results -- I am happily zipping around again.  I don't much care for doctors, especially the assembly-line way healthcare has gotten nowdays, so I avoid going when I can get away with it.


----------



## pchrise (Sep 25, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> My wife would hardly ever see a PCP, that is until she became a Diabetic! After that, she has to see him every 6 months on the average. I have to do the same. We are both Diabetics and our meds are thru doctor prescription only. So, we haven't got a choice. Seeing a doctor has never bothered me. Some medical things I just can't handle myself!


*
It seems at some point they want you to see a doctor evey other day it's a racket working on avoing them at some point.   I do not care anymore, tired of test this do that and I tell them I can only die of one thing so who cares what else is going on, they're response we want to get it early*.* Never mind all things even produce in a super market will make you sick, so I shop at farmers markets, see a lot of seniors there.*

*Try this
 How to Reverse Diabetes Naturally*
*http://wellnessmama.com/1440/reverse-diabetes-naturally/

*[h=1] Steps To Reverse Type 2 Diabetes and Insulin Resistance[/h]* 	http://drhyman.com/blog/2010/05/20/5-steps-to-reversing-type-2-diabetes-and-insulin-resistance/#close
*


----------



## Lon (Sep 25, 2014)

It strikes me as odd that some people that have their car checked and serviced on a regular basis don't do the same for their bodies.


----------



## d0ug (Sep 25, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> My wife would hardly ever see a PCP, that is until she became a Diabetic! After that, she has to see him every 6 months on the average. I have to do the same. We are both Diabetics and our meds are thru doctor prescription only. So, we haven't got a choice. Seeing a doctor has never bothered me. Some medical things I just can't handle myself!



The cure for type two diabetes was known in 1958 
  Since 1958, it has been known that supplemental chromium will prevent and treat diabetes as well as hypoglycemia. Just ask any health food store owner or N.D.! Walter Mertz (the director of the U.S.D.A. field services) published the facts associated with chromium and diabetes in the Federation Proceeding. Additionally, in 1985, the medical school at the University of Vancouver, BC, Canada stated that "vanadium will replace insulin for adult onset diabetics.


This has been known for fifty + years and the doctors would still like to tell you they can not cure it. Think of the money that they would lose because after only managing it the next thing is going blind or losing your toes and fingers or even cancer


----------



## Lon (Sep 25, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The cure for type two diabetes was known in 1958
> Since 1958, it has been known that supplemental chromium will prevent and treat diabetes as well as hypoglycemia. Just ask any health food store owner or N.D.! Walter Mertz (the director of the U.S.D.A. field services) published the facts associated with chromium and diabetes in the Federation Proceeding. Additionally, in 1985, the medical school at the University of Vancouver, BC, Canada stated that "vanadium will replace insulin for adult onset diabetics.
> 
> 
> This has been known for fifty + years and the doctors would still like to tell you they can not cure it. Think of the money that they would lose because after only managing it the next thing is going blind or losing your toes and fingers or even cancer



You are dead wrong. There is no permanent cure for Type 2 Diabetes. You can manage it and improve your readings, but supplements alone will not cure it. I am Type 2 as well and have it under very tight control with just diet and exercise. Loosing weight and belly fat plus greatly reducing carbs will go along way on improving blood sugar readings.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes.. I see mine every 6 months.. I have blood work done every six months to keep a check on my cholesterol and liver function as I must take a statin.  I am also being monitored for my weight loss.   I see an opthomologist once a year to have my eyes looked at and tested for glaucoma and macular degeneration..  I go to a dermatologist every few years for a complete skin check..as I am fair skinned and was a sun worshiper in my youth.. So she looks me over really good for skin cancer and removes anything that looks funky..  I have a mamogram yearly.   Thankfully.. nothing has been wrong.    I have no health problems other than high cholesterol. and want to keep it that way.


----------



## d0ug (Sep 25, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.. I see mine every 6 months.. I have blood work done every six months to keep a check on my cholesterol and liver function as I must take a statin.  I am also being monitored for my weight loss.   I see an opthomologist once a year to have my eyes looked at and tested for glaucoma and macular degeneration..  I go to a dermatologist every few years for a complete skin check..as I am fair skinned and was a sun worshiper in my youth.. So she looks me over really good for skin cancer and removes anything that looks funky..  I have a mamogram yearly.   Thankfully.. nothing has been wrong.    I have no health problems other than high cholesterol. and want to keep it that way.



If your cholesterol is between 220 - 270 is normal The cholesterol has been a big mistake even the FDA 2012 has told doctors to get their patience's off statins because there is a 52% chance of diabetes and 100% chance of dementia. In 2014 there was write ups in different news papers that saturated fat was good and trans fats are bad. There was also in 2014 they tracked  down the research on cholesterol and found there was none but the American Heart Association received 1.7 million dollars in 1925 from Proctor and Gamble [Crisco] to promote Crisco as being better than saturated fat. The only thing they had was a study done by Dr Ansel Keys who done a selective study to say that oils are better and completely ignoring anything that did not fit, for example Eskimos who live on whale blubber, seal blubber their whole diet is largely saturated fat now they in their natural environment have no cancer and have no heart problems.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2014)

That's nice... I'll follow my Doctor's advise..


----------



## Debby (Oct 1, 2014)

d0ug said:


> If ....... the American Heart Association received 1.7 million dollars in 1925 from Proctor and Gamble [Crisco] to promote Crisco as being better than saturated fat. .........





None of that surprises me at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Debby said:


> None of that surprises me at all.




Yeah..... they thought a whole bunch of crazy stuff in 1925!


The point is.. we have learned a whole lot since then.. Crisco and lard and saturated fats are NOT good for you.. a small amount now and again won't likely hurt you.. A healthy diet should consist of 60% carbs including fresh veggies and whole grain.. 20% lean protein and 10% polyunsaturated fats. Fat is necessary to facilitate the absorbtion of certain vitamins particularly the fat soluable A D E & K vitamins. Protien builds and repairs muscle.. and carbs give you energy. Stick with this and ignore the fads and quacks.


----------

